# Google Nexus 7 - Camera Test & Review



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Nickles (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow! I am EXTREMELY impressed with the quality here!
I beg to differ on your comment at the end about only suitable for video conferencing.
As you have shown (in your thoughtful and comprehensive review) I find the snapshots and the video clips to be tremendous!
Very pleased!


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I think the hardest part was trying to aim the camera at the subject while not being able to see the screen. As you can tell, the best photos that I was able to take had me in them!  Not by choice, but because I needed to see what I was doing.


----------

